# Diaper Rash - A Baby's Bottom Story



## Kathy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Diaper Rash - A Baby's Bottom Story *

By SkinCareGuide.ca







Diaper rash is common in babies and toddlers and is generally caused by the constant wetting and drying of delicate skin and exposure to irritants. No matter how clean and dry you keep your baby's bottom, they will likely develop a diaper rash at some point.

*Some of the irritants that can cause diaper rash are:*


urine
stools
bacteria from urine and stools
detergents
fragrances
plastics from disposable diapers
pre-moistened baby wipes
soaps.
*Here are some of the more common types of diaper rashes:*
Diaper chafing or chafing dermatitismost common form
caused by the baby's bottom being wet too much or irritation from the diaper itself
the genital area and folds of the thighs and buttocks appear red and puffy
can be treated with a mild ointment.

[*]Eczema or atopic dermatitis
may be caused by allergens, irritants, environmental factors, and/ or hereditary factors
usually affects babies 6-12 months of age
may develop on other parts of the body first and then spread to the diaper area
shows up as red, scaly patches on the legs and groin area
can be treated with a medicated ointment or prescription
Read about baby eczema on www.eczemaguide.ca/basics/age/infant_eczema.html 
 [*]Yeast infection (Candida dermatitis)
often develops during and after the use of antibiotics
rash is tender and painful and appears in the baby's genitals (more towards the front), legs and creases between the stomach and thighs
starts with small red spots that become more numerous while forming together as a raised bright red rash with distinct edges
needs to be treated with a medicated cream.
See http://www.fungalguide.ca/types/what_is_it.html for more information

[*]Stool irritation (Perianal dermatitis)
most young children get this kind of rash at one time or another, especially after solids have been introduced into their diet
the skin around the anus is bright to dark red in color
can most likely be treated by an over-the-counter topical cream.

[*]Strep bacteria (Impetigo)
caused by Streptococci and Staphylococci bacteria
can cover different parts of the body such as the buttocks, lower abdomen, anus, umbilical cord and thighs
if it's not properly treated, it can also spread to other parts of the body
appears in yellow-brown crusty patches, pus filled pimples or blisters with surrounding redness
your doctor should see this kind of rash immediately, and will probably prescribe a topical or oral antibiotic.
See http://www.skincareguide.ca/conditions/bacterial_infections/impetigo.html for more information

[*]Diaper irritation (Tidemark dermatitis)
caused from the edges or bindings of a diaper rubbing against the skin
looks red and irritated
appears in the creases of legs or upper abdomen
is aggravated by moisture and heat
can be treated with a medicated powder or an over-the-counter ointment.

[*]Skin rubbing on skin (Intertrigo)
occurs when skin folds rub against each other and the resulting friction can cause a rash on baby's sensitive skin
appears as a reddened area
is usually seen in the folds between the thighs and abdomen and sometimes in the armpits
can generally be treated by an over-the-counter ointment or powder.

Here are more some preventive measures you can use, but even with all the prevention in the world, your baby may still get a diaper rash:
Change your baby's diaper often, washing the skin with a wash cloth or cotton balls dipped in warm water.
Use an ointment such as DesitinÂ®, A&amp;DÂ®, EucerinÂ®, zinc oxide or NiveaÂ® on your baby's bottom to form a protective barrier.
Give your baby's bottom more time in the open air without diapers on.
If your baby is having a recurring problem with diaper rash, try switching the type of diapers you are using.
Limit exposure to irritants such as soap. Washing your baby's bottom with soap 2-3 times per week is enough.
If the diaper rash doesn't improve in a day or two, take your baby to see your doctor. 
Source


----------



## DreamSonia (Dec 29, 2007)

my son gets diaper rash very badly when he eats too much citrus - oranges, etc. he loves clementines but we have to limit how many he eats otherwise he is crying in pain from the rashes and wiping....


----------



## macface (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm Mexican and we used this product called Maisena its like a Oatmeal it looks like powder we used it when Babys have Diaper rash its the Best.


----------



## terrywinkle (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting article, thank you for putting up such a nice information.

http://hometreatment.net/home-remedies/skin-hair-and-nails-problems/home-treatment-for-diaper-rash/


----------

